# Bourbon



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ilike bourbon and coke  ...I bought some of this last weekend and really liked it http://www.bulleitbourbon.com/index.php


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not tried that one. How was it? Deep and rich. Light tangy?


Stacey


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Not tried that one. How was it? Deep and rich. Light tangy?
> 
> Stacey


HMMMM....I can only say that it is sort of in the range of Knob Creek,Jim Beam Black...kinda smooth with a kick. If that makes any sense.I'm starting to venture out in the bourbon field from the old standard of Jim Beam and Jack Daniels.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Hmmmm ........... might just have to try to find that, looks like a good adventure to embark upon........

Mikey, what was the price range?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Hmmmm ........... might just have to try to find that, looks like a good adventure to embark upon........
> 
> Mikey, what was the price range?


I paid $24


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> Ilike bourbon and coke  ...I bought some of this last weekend and really liked it http://www.bulleitbourbon.com/index.php


For an inexpensive bourbon, I think Bulleit is a pretty good choice. It's fairly mellow and goes very well with a cigar.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

That's one I haven't tried yet. Definitely going to add it to the list.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Local "source" no gotz, across town to the big store...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Haven't seen that one. I'm a big fan of bourbon, especially the ones I can afford, so I'll keep a look out.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourboun. On new years had a tasting with 6 bourbouns and 6 scotchs (to say i wasnt feeling good afterwards is an understatement). The Evan Williams won out.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Anyone in NC know if the ABC stores carry this? I haven't seen it at the two that I've stopped in.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

TypeO- said:


> Anyone in NC know if the ABC stores carry this? I haven't seen it at the two that I've stopped in.


that is where I got my bottle.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I like the Cock. Fighting Cock Bourbon is pretty decent. Made for a good poker night though I lost my money once inebriated. 

I like JB Black and prefer Bean & coke. Though I'll mix up a few different drinks as well to make for fun.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

clampdown said:


> Evan Williams Single Barrel Bourboun. On new years had a tasting with 6 bourbouns and 6 scotchs (to say i wasnt feeling good afterwards is an understatement). The Evan Williams won out.


I agree, I bought a bottle of Evan Williams 1995 Single Barrel a few months ago and found it to be better than a lot of other far more expensive bourbons. I think its very cool that they write down what barrel it came out of and that dates it was barreled and bottled. I wonder how much variation there is from different barrels, or do you think they choose barrels with very similar profiles.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Look at Woodford Reserve (my personal fav), Knob Creek, and 4 Roses. The KY Bourbon just seems to be smoother and sweeter than the TN counterpart.

In fact, we are planning to try and do the "Bourbon Trail" around Lexington this spring. You go to all the distilleries in the area and do tastings, and tour the facilities. Sounds very nice.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> HMMMM....I can only say that it is sort of in the range of Knob Creek,Jim Beam Black...kinda smooth with a kick. If that makes any sense.I'm starting to venture out in the bourbon field from the old standard of Jim Beam and Jack Daniels.


For the love of god, don't mix that good bourbon with coke! If you want a mixed drink stick with the JB and JD. But if you are moving up to the Bulleit, Knob Creek, Woodford's Reserve, range -- drink it pure man.

Sheesh -- rant over.

_____
rm


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:tpd: 

i rarely buy any expensive bourbon (lately i have been buying evan williams for $18.99 for a handle...CHEAP)

so i don't feel bad mixing it with coke if the mood strikes me.

sometimes i like bourbon neat, sometimes with water, and sometimes with coke.

but if i've paid more than $20 a fifth, generally it's pretty good stuff and there's no way i'm mixing it with coke...

just my :2


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Roger Miller" said:


> For the love of god, don't mix that good bourbon with coke! If you want a mixed drink stick with the JB and JD. But if you are moving up to the Bulleit, Knob Creek, Woodford's Reserve, range -- drink it pure man.
> 
> Sheesh -- rant over.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same thing. I love my beam and cokes. Love them. IMHO Jim Beam Black is the best bourbon as a drinker and mixer on the market. You don't feel too bad about putting it with the coke or making a julip with it. It's great just on the rocks or on an occasion with a bit of lime. When you decide to buy up market it's purely straight.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

:al .....Ya'll ain't the boss of me!!!!  I drink bourbon straight when the mood strikes me...but I generaly like it mixed with a little bit of coke.Its not like I'm paying $35-$40 a fifth.$24 is only a couple dollars more than the norm.I LUV YOU ALL and to me its all about what you enjoy.​


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I LUV YOU ALL and to me its all about what you enjoy.


The man has got a point. I have my standards, but those are mine and mine alone. I think the only exception is if I am buying. Then you should shut up and enjoy it. You might learn something.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I wish my buddies would drink my Blanton's mixed with Coke - lots of it - instead of straight.:al


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

mikey202 said:


> :al .....Ya'll ain't the boss of me!!!!  .....its all about what you enjoy


:r true, true enough.

_____
rm


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Let me tell you a funny story.

I was working as a bartender many, many years ago - probably before many of you were born. One night, a gentleman comes into the bar and sits quitely in the corner. The conversation goes sort of like this:

"Good evening sir, may I get you a drink"

"Thank you son, I see that you have a bottle of Louis XIV on the top shelf"

"Yes sir, we do. I don't serve it very often because the owner charges $90.00 per drink."

"That sounds about right." and he reaches into his coat breast pocket and places 3 $100 bills on the bar and says, "I'd like one in a tall glass with ice and coca-cola."

Being the smart-ass kid that I am, I rspond, "Right away sir." and pour his drink. He sits quietly, didn't seem to want to talk, and finishes his drink. With a gesture, he signals for another. Which I give him in complete silence as we are the only two at the bar by now. 

After a bit, signals me over and stands to leave. I say "Good night sir, please let me get you change before you go." The three $100 bills are still on the bar and he only owes $180. He says to me "Keep it son, your the first bartender that I ever met that didn't give me a pile of sh!t about what I like to drink."

:w


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

My wife had bought my a small batch sampler and since my JB Black hit empty during poker Sat. night, so I thought no better time to try them. I had add each straight and with a mix of diet coke. One that I thought was more smooth was *Basil Hayden's* and I'll have to pick this up in a much larger bottle to have a few more drinks of this.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

joed said:


> He says to me "Keep it son, your the first bartender that I ever met that didn't give me a pile of sh!t about what I like to drink."
> 
> :w


great story


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

*joed *- great story...

and *ky_toker *- very much agreed. Basil's some good stuff. have you tried the 12 year old Rip Van Winkle as well? Basil's smoother, but Rip's deeper - if that's actually possible. they're my two favorites...


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> *joed *- great story...
> 
> and *ky_toker *- very much agreed. Basil's some good stuff. have you tried the 12 year old Rip Van Winkle as well? Basil's smoother, but Rip's deeper - if that's actually possible. they're my two favorites...


Never had the Van Winkle to my recollection. I'm picking up a bottle of the Basil's either this weekend of the next. I couldn't believe how smooth it was. I'm glad you chimed in because that was actually the last bourbon I tasted and I did have a thought that I wasn't getting the true taste because of that.

After the Basil's, I'll give Rip a try.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Some of the best Bourbon I have found is Jeffersons Reserve (KY made). It is hard to find but goes great with any stoggie. It is about $50 but well worth it. Everytime I share it with some friends they go grab a bottle the next day.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Finally found a bottle of this today. Gota say I like it a lot. A bit more of a spicey flavor then I find in Maker's Mark. Bulleit if a dang good bourbon. 


Stacey


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

drevim said:


> Look at Woodford Reserve (my personal fav), Knob Creek, and 4 Roses. The KY Bourbon just seems to be smoother and sweeter than the TN counterpart.
> 
> In fact, we are planning to try and do the "Bourbon Trail" around Lexington this spring. You go to all the distilleries in the area and do tastings, and tour the facilities. Sounds very nice.


yeah, Woodford Reserve is good... but, I guess , kinda pricey... I don't drink that much, so I usually don't get the sticker shock of ordering alcohol at a restaurant... but I recently got two Woodford Reserves on the rocks at a restaurant and they got nearly $50 out of me just for those two glasses of ice and a tiny bit of burbon... 

Drink it at home and save some $$


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

jinny said:


> yeah, Woodford Reserve is good... but, I guess , kinda pricey... I don't drink that much, so I usually don't get the sticker shock of ordering alcohol at a restaurant... but I recently got two Woodford Reserves on the rocks at a restaurant and they got nearly $50 out of me just for those two glasses of ice and a tiny bit of burbon...
> 
> Drink it at home and save some $$


Ouch, you could buy almost 2 bottles at Sam's or Costco for $50. Definitely a drink at home drink, at least in SoCal...WOW!!!!!


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

drevim said:


> Ouch, you could buy almost 2 bottles at Sam's or Costco for $50. Definitely a drink at home drink, at least in NoCal...WOW!!!!!


true that!

although I'm in SoCal.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

jinny said:


> true that!
> 
> although *I'm in SoCal*.


Yeah that's what my post said....now 

Don't know if the stores out there carry Woodford, but check, it shouldn't be much more than $30 a bottle, unless you guys have high taxes on alcohol as well as cigars.

This is at least one benifit ot living so close to KY, being able to find juts about any bourbon, even several small batches.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

drevim said:


> Yeah that's what my post said....now
> 
> Don't know if the stores out there carry Woodford, but check, it shouldn't be much more than $30 a bottle, unless you guys have high taxes on alcohol as well as cigars.
> 
> This is at least one benifit ot living so close to KY, being able to find juts about any bourbon, even several small batches.


ah, trusty Ninja edit. very nice.

yeah, we got Costcos here... they just like to gouge us at restaurants... I'd be tempted to bring in my own stuff and pay a corkage or something, but most restaurants around here won't do it....

at some trendy bars/clubs, they are marking up over 200%... and people pay it... crazy I tell you... I think I'll booze it up at home, thank you... extra benefit of not having to worry about driving either.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Bulleit is a great bourbon for the price. I strongly agree with Buckeye's post above Jefferson's Reserve is my favorite bourbon without question, that is the smoothest stuff around. I'm so glad to see someone else that has tried it, I put a post on here about it not too long ago and only 2 or 3 people responded, none had tried it. Basil Hayden is another favorite it's mellower (lower proof and ABV than most) but spicy and delicious.

I'm glad to see this post, there are so many Scotch drinkers but not so many bourbon. I did the Bourbon Trail in May and it was one of the best vacations I have ever had.

Evan Williams Single Barrel is different each year. We did side by side tasting with Evan 93, 94, and 95. All great but different. Master Distillers select one barrel each year.
I don't want to be too picky but Jack Daniel's is Tennessee Whiskey - it's not bourbon.

This is a great site for bourbon prices and information:

http://www.missionliquor.com/Store/...DEPT=000002&CAT=000025&BACK=A0007A1B0000002B1


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Bourbon is by far my drink of choice. If you've never tried the Elijah Craig 12YO, I would highly recommend it. We can get it here in VA for just over $18/bottle and it's an excellent bourbon.

Ian graciously gifted me a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 15YO and it has to be one of the finest bourbons I've ever tasted. Better than the 20YO IMO. But because of the scarcity and price, it's not an everyday pour....only for special occasions. Unfortunately our liquor stores are state run so we can't order from outside the Commonwealth.

I agree with berk-m in that the EWSB changes from year to year. And from the tastings I've done, the last couple of years hasn't been quite as good as earlier bottlings IMO. But still good bourbon though.

You guys are probably already aware of this, but here are two great places for you bourbon lovers:

bourbonenthusiast.com

straightbourbon.com


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Bourbon is by far my drink of choice. If you've never tried the Elijah Craig 12YO, I would highly recommend it. We can get it here in VA for just over $18/bottle and it's an excellent bourbon.
> 
> Ian graciously gifted me a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle 15YO and it has to be one of the finest bourbons I've ever tasted. Better than the 20YO IMO. But because of the scarcity and price, it's not an everyday pour....only for special occasions. Unfortunately our liquor stores are state run so we can't order from outside the Commonwealth.
> 
> ...


So what is out there ya want to try? I might have a way to get to ya. After all ya fessed fessed up a locaton once, Pm me Mark. I owe ya one and this I might be able to help with.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks Stacey, I may have to take you up on your offer. PM sent.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

drevim said:


> In fact, we are planning to try and do the *"Bourbon Trail"* around Lexington this spring. You go to all the distilleries in the area and do tastings, and tour the facilities. Sounds very nice.


Well, am I invited and when are we going?



> yeah, Woodford Reserve is good... but, I guess , kinda pricey


WfR is good, along with Maker's, but too pricey and you can get better for less.



> Elijah Craig 12YO, I would highly recommend it. We can get it here in VA for just over $18/bottle and it's an excellent bourbon.


EC 12yo is a steal. 94 proof and smoother than a number of others. Hard to beat that.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Well, am I invited and when are we going?


Yes, you and Brandy are more than welcome. We'll talk about it at LOLH...oh wait, no we won't 

It'd be great to try and plan this, I'd probably be more apt to go, knowing a set date.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

drevim said:


> Yes, you and Brandy are more than welcome. We'll talk about it at LOLH...oh wait, no we won't
> 
> It'd be great to try and plan this, I'd probably be more apt to go, knowing a set date.


Unless your lovely wife goes I don't foresee Brandy doing the bourbon thing. I think her words were, "Have fun". But if Rae and Amy (or other females) attends that would probably be different.

I will start to call around and see there times their best suggestions. I talked to Heaven Hill last mouth and the girl (very knowledgable) told me that Fridays are great because you get to see everyone working and you get more of a tour.

Lets see what we can put together.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Has anyone tried Black Maple Hill bourbon? Any comments?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

jinny said:


> yeah, Woodford Reserve is good... but, I guess , kinda pricey... I don't drink that much, so I usually don't get the sticker shock of ordering alcohol at a restaurant... but I recently got two Woodford Reserves on the rocks at a restaurant and they got nearly $50 out of me just for those two glasses of ice and a tiny bit of burbon...
> 
> Drink it at home and save some $$


Man where did you drink?! Here Woodford is $8 at the nicest restaurant in town.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I happened on to a bourbon board and saw that the folks there were talking about Elmer T. Lee bourbon and how it is the same profile and in many cases preferred to Blanton's, and half the price. I'm going to see if I can find any more info on it. Anyone here tried ETL?


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Elmer T. is one of the best single barrel bourbons made IMO. Although it's sweet, it's not overpowering like Eagle Rare SB, which is to sweet for my tastes. There are good hints of oak also. It's definitely a top shelf bourbon. Not that expensive either, about $25 here in VA.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Joey Link said:


> Man where did you drink?! Here Woodford is $8 at the nicest restaurant in town.


And Wal-Mart has it on the shelves for only $29 a bottle!! Never a bad choice in Bourbon.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Booker's. Two fingers in a rocks glass neat, or maybe in a small snifter. Just the fumes rising from the glass are heady enough.

To my knowledge, Bookers is the only unfiltered barrel-proof bourbon sold. It's about 50.00 in the NH state stores.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Teninx said:


> Booker's. Two fingers in a rocks glass neat, or maybe in a small snifter. Just the fumes rising from the glass are heady enough.
> 
> To my knowledge, Bookers is the only unfiltered barrel-proof bourbon sold. It's about 50.00 in the NH state stores.


you are right it is made to cut to your taste.. good stuff


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't buy booze at normal stores in Oregon. Only buy hard stuff at state licensed liquor stores. New fairly cheap bourbon is: Old Forrester. Give it a go. On the rocks with a splash of water. :2


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Old Forrester is very good.

I sampled some Booker's recently and it was extremely good (and potent). A little goes a long way!

I find Woodford Reserve to be overrated. Just my opinion.

Maker's Mark has been my go to for many years now. There is just a buttery richness in the aftertaste that I love and haven't found anywhere else.

Almost pulled the trigger on a bottle of Pappy Van Winkle the other day when I was travelling, but couldn't justify the price tag.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Man where did you drink?! Here Woodford is $8 at the nicest restaurant in town.


two glasses was $37 on the bill and since I left a little over 20% tip... I'm guessing they got me for about $45... maybe "nearly $50" was a little exaggerated... but I was a little mad about seeing the cost. Oh well... water under the bridge.

it was wasn't even at the "nicest restaurant in town"... it was a nice one, but hardly the nicest... entrees around $30-40... "specials" a little higher... probably about a $100/person (without alcohol) type of place. they have a table-d'hote/prix-fixe selection that hovers around $75-100/person depending on what the chef created for the day.

I think etiquette suggests that gratuity on alcohol is not necessary, but it's never separated out on the bill, and I'm too worried about looking like a boob in polite company, so depending on the restaurantI just throw down 20% of the total including tax... I know... you shouldn't tip on tax either... but I do. 

Luckily, I only eat at places like that a few times a year... which is fine... since there are plenty of places where I can find a perfectly wonderful meal for under $50 for the family... besides I can't afford to go to those frufru places all the time.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Picked up a bottle of Evan William's Single Barrell this weekend. That is just plain good stuff. This batch was barrelled in May of '96 and is creamy and oaky with a huge nose and a long finish. Highly recommended.


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Last night I enjoyed some Wild Turkey Rare Breed.

This barrell proof whiskey is spectacular. Huge oak and candy sweetness. Pair this with a muscular cigar and you are in for a treat.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

JMAC said:


> Last night I enjoyed some Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
> 
> This barrell proof whiskey is spectacular. Huge oak and candy sweetness. Pair this with a muscular cigar and you are in for a treat.


Sounds good. What does the Rare Breed go for?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

JMAC said:


> Last night I enjoyed some Wild Turkey Rare Breed.
> 
> This barrell proof whiskey is spectacular. Huge oak and candy sweetness. Pair this with a muscular cigar and you are in for a treat.


MAN..they have Gift packs at the store for $32.. comes with a bottle and 2 nice gold embossed glasses in a nice wooden case.Gatta get me one.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, I will have a look.:u


----------

